# Walking sticks & canes I have made this past year



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are some photos of what I have made this year....


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Just some more photos


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are the canes I have done


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

more photos


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

You've been busy! Nice work!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

We always like pic's -- nice batch, I can't remember, do you sell them?


----------



## DerryhickPaddy (Jun 11, 2013)

Very Nice.

Herewith a few pics of some of mine













































www.derryhicksticks.com


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Rad said:


> We always like pic's -- nice batch, I can't remember, do you sell them?


To answer your question I do sell them.

mjtwalkingsticks.blogspot.com


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

DerryhickPaddy said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Herewith a few pics of some of mine
> 
> ...


nice walking sticks....


----------

